# runaway pkg



## tuaris (Nov 28, 2017)

I use custom pkg repos and I occasionally run into this problem on all the servers.  I think it might be caused by a cron task triggered by sysutils/webmin.

While the solution is simple, it causes a bit of a headache.  Especially when the system becomes unresponsive and requires a hard reset.

What can be done to help this situation?


```
...
root  30052   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30054   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30056   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30058   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30060   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30062   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30064   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30066   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30068   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30070   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30072   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30074   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30076   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30078   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30080   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30091   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30100   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30102   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30108   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30110   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30112   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30115   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30117   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30119   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30121   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30123   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30125   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30127   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30130   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30132   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30134   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30136   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30138   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30140   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30142   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30144   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30146   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30148   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30150   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30152   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30154   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30156   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30158   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30160   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30162   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30164   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30166   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30168   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30170   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30172   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30174   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30176   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30178   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30180   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30182   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30184   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30194   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30196   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30198   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30200   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  IW   -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  30202   0.0  0.0   45420      0  -  WWL  -           0:00.00 pkg upgrade
root  67637   0.0  0.0   10640   2224  2  RL+   9:41PM     0:00.02 grep pkg
```


```
# ps auxww | grep pkg | wc -l
    2361
```

`pkill -f pkg`


*Base *is the name of the custom pkg repository.


```
# pkg-static install -r Base -fy pkg
Updating Base repository catalogue...
Base repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        pkg: 1.10.1 -> 1.10.2 [Base]

Number of packages to be upgraded: 1

3 MiB to be downloaded.
[1/1] Fetching pkg-1.10.2.txz: 100%    3 MiB   3.0MB/s    00:01
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
[1/1] Upgrading pkg from 1.10.1 to 1.10.2...
Extracting pkg-1.10.2: 100%
Updating Base repository catalogue...
Base repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        pkg-1.10.2 [Base]

Number of packages to be reinstalled: 1
[1/1] Reinstalling pkg-1.10.2...
[1/1] Extracting pkg-1.10.2: 100%
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 28, 2017)

Turn off the auto update feature of webmin? I don't use it but if it's running updates by itself there's probably also a setting to turn this off.


----------



## tuaris (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm not sure if sysutils/webmin is to blame here, the problem begins with the pkg command going on a loop


```
root@db01:~ # pkg update
Updating Repo1 repository catalogue...
Repo1 repository is up to date.
Updating Repo2 repository catalogue...
Repo2 repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
root@db01:~ # pkg upgrade
Updating Repo1 repository catalogue...
Repo1 repository is up to date.
Updating Repo2 repository catalogue...
Repo2 repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Repo1 repository catalogue...
Repo1 repository is up to date.
Updating Repo2 repository catalogue...
Repo2 repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Repo1 repository catalogue...
Repo1 repository is up to date.
Updating Repo2 repository catalogue...
Repo2 repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Repo1 repository catalogue...
Repo1 repository is up to date.
Updating Repo2 repository catalogue...
Repo2 repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Repo1 repository catalogue...
Repo1 repository is up to date.
Updating Repo2 repository catalogue...
Repo2 repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Repo1 repository catalogue...
Repo1 repository is up to date.
Updating Repo2 repository catalogue...
Repo2 repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Repo1 repository catalogue...
Repo1 repository is up to date.
Updating Repo2 repository catalogue...
Repo2 repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Repo1 repository catalogue...
Repo1 repository is up to date.
Updating Repo2 repository catalogue...
Repo2 repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Repo1 repository catalogue...
Repo1 repository is up to date.
Updating Repo2 repository catalogue...
Repo2 repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Repo1 repository catalogue...
Repo1 repository is up to date.
Updating Repo2 repository catalogue...
Repo2 repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Repo1 repository catalogue...
Repo1 repository is up to date.
Updating Repo2 repository catalogue...
Repo2 repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
```

This has happened with each version of pkg I've ever used.  The currently installed version is 1.10.4 and wants to upgrade to 1.10.5.


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 23, 2018)

tuaris said:


> I'm not sure if sysutils/webmin is to blame here, the problem begins with the pkg command going on a loop


What version of FreeBSD are you using?

I think the problem is caused by a combination of both Webmin (which isn't very reliable when it comes to software management on FreeBSD) as well as your PKG configuration. How did you set up those other repositories for example? I'm tempted to put some blame on those as well because this kind of behavior doesn't happen with the standard repositories. Perhaps they overlap in some peculiar way?

(edit) (I should preview / read before hitting save 

You can always try to upgrade PKG manually: `# pkg upgrade pkg`.


----------



## tuaris (Apr 16, 2018)

Doesn't matter what version of FreeBSD it is, it's happened on 9, 10, and 11.

I confirm that Webmin is not a factor here.  I just duplicated the behavior on a system not running webmin:



```
Last login: Sun Apr 15 21:52:44 2018
FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p20 (GENERIC) #0: Wed Jul 12 03:13:07 UTC 2017

Welcome to FreeBSD!

Release Notes, Errata: https://www.FreeBSD.org/releases/
Security Advisories:   https://www.FreeBSD.org/security/
FreeBSD Handbook:      https://www.FreeBSD.org/handbook/
FreeBSD FAQ:           https://www.FreeBSD.org/faq/
Questions List: https://lists.FreeBSD.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-questions/
FreeBSD Forums:        https://forums.FreeBSD.org/

Documents installed with the system are in the /usr/local/share/doc/freebsd/
directory, or can be installed later with:  pkg install en-freebsd-doc
For other languages, replace "en" with a language code like de or fr.

Show the version of FreeBSD installed:  freebsd-version ; uname -a
Please include that output and any error messages when posting questions.
Introduction to manual pages:  man man
FreeBSD directory layout:      man hier

Edit /etc/motd to change this login announcement.
root@extractor:~ # pkg upgrade
Updating Base repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    820 B   0.8kB/s    00:01
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%   36 KiB  36.5kB/s    00:01
Processing entries: 100%
Base repository update completed. 123 packages processed.
Updating SecurePayment repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    820 B   0.8kB/s    00:01
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%   38 KiB  39.0kB/s    00:01
Processing entries: 100%
SecurePayment repository update completed. 135 packages processed.
Updating Wallets repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    820 B   0.8kB/s    00:01
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%   31 KiB  32.0kB/s    00:01
Processing entries: 100%
Wallets repository update completed. 131 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Base repository catalogue...
Base repository is up to date.
Updating SecurePayment repository catalogue...
SecurePayment repository is up to date.
Updating Wallets repository catalogue...
Wallets repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Base repository catalogue...
Base repository is up to date.
Updating SecurePayment repository catalogue...
SecurePayment repository is up to date.
Updating Wallets repository catalogue...
Wallets repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Base repository catalogue...
Base repository is up to date.
Updating SecurePayment repository catalogue...
SecurePayment repository is up to date.
Updating Wallets repository catalogue...
Wallets repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Base repository catalogue...
Base repository is up to date.
Updating SecurePayment repository catalogue...
SecurePayment repository is up to date.
Updating Wallets repository catalogue...
Wallets repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Base repository catalogue...
Base repository is up to date.
Updating SecurePayment repository catalogue...
SecurePayment repository is up to date.
Updating Wallets repository catalogue...
Wallets repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Base repository catalogue...
Base repository is up to date.
Updating SecurePayment repository catalogue...
SecurePayment repository is up to date.
Updating Wallets repository catalogue...
Wallets repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Base repository catalogue...
Base repository is up to date.
Updating SecurePayment repository catalogue...
SecurePayment repository is up to date.
Updating Wallets repository catalogue...
Wallets repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Base repository catalogue...
Base repository is up to date.
Updating SecurePayment repository catalogue...
SecurePayment repository is up to date.
Updating Wallets repository catalogue...
Wallets repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Base repository catalogue...
Base repository is up to date.
Updating SecurePayment repository catalogue...
SecurePayment repository is up to date.
Updating Wallets repository catalogue...
Wallets repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Base repository catalogue...
Base repository is up to date.
Updating SecurePayment repository catalogue...
SecurePayment repository is up to date.
Updating Wallets repository catalogue...
Wallets repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Base repository catalogue...
Base repository is up to date.
Updating SecurePayment repository catalogue...
SecurePayment repository is up to date.
....snip...
Updating Wallets repository catalogue...
Wallets repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Updating Base repository catalogue...
Base repository is up to date.
Updating SecurePayment repository catalogue...
SecurePayment repository is up to date.
Updating Wallets repository catalogue...
^C
root@extractor:~ # pkg info
Gulden-1.6.4.6                 A decentralized alternative for the euro.
UniversalCurrency-1.0.2.1_1    Peer-to-Peer crypto currency of with PoS and X11 PoW
apache-xml-security-c-1.7.3    Apache XML security libraries - C++ version
apache22-2.2.34_1              Version 2.2.x of Apache web server with prefork MPM
apr-1.6.3.1.6.1                Apache Portability Library
boost-libs-1.65.1_1            Free portable C++ libraries (without Boost.Python)
ca_root_nss-3.34               Root certificate bundle from the Mozilla Project
curl-7.56.1                    Command line tool and library for transferring data with URLs
db48-4.8.30.0_2                Berkeley DB package, revision 4.8
db5-5.3.28_6                   Oracle Berkeley DB, revision 5.3
expat-2.2.1                    XML 1.0 parser written in C
freetype2-2.8_1                Free and portable TrueType font rendering engine
fusefs-libs-2.9.5              FUSE allows filesystem implementation in userspace
gdbm-1.13_1                    GNU database manager
gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1_1     GNU gettext runtime libraries and programs
git-lite-2.15.0                Distributed source code management tool (lite package)
glib-2.50.2_7,1                Some useful routines of C programming (current stable version)
gmp-6.1.2                      Free library for arbitrary precision arithmetic
icu-60.1_1,1                   International Components for Unicode (from IBM)
indexinfo-0.3.1                Utility to regenerate the GNU info page index
jpeg-turbo-1.5.2               SIMD-accelerated JPEG codec which replaces libjpeg
libdnet-1.12_1                 Simple interface to low level networking routines
libevent-2.1.8                 API for executing callback functions on events or timeouts
libffi-3.2.1_1                 Foreign Function Interface
libiconv-1.14_11               Character set conversion library
libmspack-0.5                  Library for Microsoft compression formats
libnghttp2-1.27.0              HTTP/2.0 C Library
libxml2-2.9.4                  XML parser library for GNOME
libyaml-0.1.6_2                YAML 1.1 parser and emitter written in C
mod_php56-5.6.32               PHP Scripting Language
mysql55-client-5.5.58          Multithreaded SQL database (client)
mysql55-server-5.5.58          Multithreaded SQL database (server)
octocoin-0.10.4.0              Peer-to-Peer crypto currency using scrypt as a proof-of-work algorithm
oniguruma6-6.6.1               BSDL Regular Expressions library compatible with POSIX/GNU/Perl
open-vm-tools-nox11-10.1.10_4,2 Open VMware tools for FreeBSD VMware guests
p5-Authen-SASL-2.16_1          Perl5 module for SASL authentication
p5-DBD-mysql-4.043             MySQL driver for the Perl5 Database Interface (DBI)
p5-DBI-1.637                   Perl5 Database Interface, required for DBD::* modules
p5-Digest-HMAC-1.03_1          Perl5 interface to HMAC Message-Digest Algorithms
p5-Error-0.17024               Error/exception handling in object-oriented programming style
p5-GSSAPI-0.28_1               Perl extension providing access to the GSSAPIv2 library
p5-IO-Socket-IP-0.37           Drop-in replacement for IO::Socket::INET supporting IPv4 and IPv6
p5-IO-Socket-SSL-2.025         Perl5 interface to SSL sockets
p5-Mozilla-CA-20160104         Perl extension for Mozilla CA cert bundle in PEM format
p5-Net-SMTP-SSL-1.03           SSL support for Net::SMTP
p5-Net-SSLeay-1.82             Perl5 interface to SSL
p5-Socket-2.021                Networking constants and support functions
pcre-8.40_1                    Perl Compatible Regular Expressions library
pecl-yaml-1.3.0                YAML-1.1 parser and emitter
perl5-5.24.3                   Practical Extraction and Report Language
php56-5.6.32                   PHP Scripting Language
php56-bcmath-5.6.32            The bcmath shared extension for php
php56-ctype-5.6.32             The ctype shared extension for php
php56-curl-5.6.32              The curl shared extension for php
php56-dom-5.6.32               The dom shared extension for php
php56-filter-5.6.32            The filter shared extension for php
php56-gd-5.6.32                The gd shared extension for php
php56-gmp-5.6.32               The gmp shared extension for php
php56-hash-5.6.32              The hash shared extension for php
php56-iconv-5.6.32             The iconv shared extension for php
php56-json-5.6.32              The json shared extension for php
php56-mbstring-5.6.32          The mbstring shared extension for php
php56-mysql-5.6.32             The mysql shared extension for php
php56-mysqli-5.6.32            The mysqli shared extension for php
php56-openssl-5.6.32           The openssl shared extension for php
php56-pdo-5.6.32               The pdo shared extension for php
php56-pdo_mysql-5.6.32         The pdo_mysql shared extension for php
php56-session-5.6.32           The session shared extension for php
php56-simplexml-5.6.32         The simplexml shared extension for php
php56-xml-5.6.32               The xml shared extension for php
php56-zlib-5.6.32              The zlib shared extension for php
pkg-1.10.2                     Package manager
png-1.6.34                     Library for manipulating PNG images
python27-2.7.14_1              Interpreted object-oriented programming language
readline-7.0.3_1               Library for editing command lines as they are typed
rsync-3.1.2_7                  Network file distribution/synchronization utility
screen-4.6.2                   Multi-screen window manager
t1lib-5.1.2_4,1                Type 1 font rasterization library for Unix/X11
teacoin-0.8.99.7               Peer-to-Peer crypto currency with quick transactions
xerces-c3-3.2.0_2              Validating XML parser from the Apache XML Project
zetacoin-nox11-0.11.3.3        Peer-to-Peer crypto currency with quick transactions
root@extractor:~ # pkg info | grep webmin
root@extractor:~ #
```

Here's my PKG repository setup 


```
root@extractor:~ # ls -larths /etc/pkg/
total 12
4 -rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   509B Jan 29  2017 FreeBSD.conf
4 drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel   512B Jan 29  2017 .
4 drwxr-xr-x  23 root  wheel   2.5K Dec  7 21:02 ..
root@extractor:~ # cat /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf
# $FreeBSD: releng/10.3/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf 296373 2016-03-04 01:27:38Z marius $
#
# To disable this repository, instead of modifying or removing this file,
# create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf file:
#
#   mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos
#   echo "FreeBSD: { enabled: no }" > /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf
#

FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
root@extractor:~ # ls -larths /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/
total 24
4 drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel   512B Mar 23  2016 ..
4 -rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    25B Mar 23  2016 FreeBSD.conf
4 -rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    68B Mar 23  2016 Base.conf
4 -rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    74B Mar 24  2016 Wallets.conf
4 drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel   512B Mar 24  2016 .
4 -rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    86B Mar 24  2016 SecurePayment.conf
root@extractor:~ # cat /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/*.conf
Base: {
        url: "http://pkg.morante.net/base/${ABI}",
        enabled: yes
}
FreeBSD: { enabled: no }
SecurePayment: {
        url: "http://pkg.morante.net/securepayment/${ABI}",
        enabled: yes
}
Wallets: {
        url: "http://pkg.morante.net/wallets/${ABI}",
        enabled: yes
}
```


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 16, 2018)

Probably not related but you could try setting *priority* (different) for each repository.


----------

